# Sound System Speakers



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere in the brochure that are cars come with 10 speakers just glancing quickly I can only locate 2 in doors, 2 by the rear seats, 2 by the back window. Where are the other four ? I must say that the amp, DDL & SDV helped tremendously. The sound system is not as bad as some make out to be of course can always be better. I have heard worse stock systems on more expensive machines. Has anyone run an after market AMP & Speakers with the stock HU ? I really like the way the HU fits the car and would like to keep it but to boost it with more power.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Most speakers will have 2 cones, 1 for mid range and 1 for high. It's one speaker but actually doing the work of 2 speakers. They count it as 2 speakers. I hope this helps. :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think 2 are also in the dash.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

AHH I see thanks gentleman...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Just be advised, once you start replacing speakers, amps, head units, etc. it can get VERY pricey. I started out with a $1,300 stereo upgrade and ended up at just over $6K.

JET


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:confused Man. I can buy a real good Aragon system with Totem speakers for that. Wow! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

*sound system and speakers*

hey, I have been messing with my system also, did some stuff everyone is recommending but one thing Lotaguts mentioned the SDV. What is the SDV and what did you do? I am looking at maybe replacing just the speakers since they don't put out what the whole system can. That's kinda messed up they put in speakers that can't handle the system.


----------

